# Key Post: London



## sueellen (5 Oct 2002)

Anybody know of reasonable accommodation for a visit to London? A website or personal recommendation would be welcome.


----------



## mac the knife (5 Oct 2002)

*London*

I have used the website www.wotif.com on a few occasions now and found it had good bargains and was very reliable. Haven't used them for London as yet so can't recommend a specific hotel.

[Edited to fix link]


----------



## Marion (8 Oct 2002)

*Hotel*

Mac,

Try  under hotels. They have hotels from 2* to 5* deluxe at discounted rates. If you like comfort you won't like the Regent Palace in Piccadilly but for location (walk everywhere) and price its pretty good. 

[Edited to fix link]

Circle Line


----------



## ferryman (13 Oct 2002)

*hotel*

I came across a good site . Try www.laterooms.com


----------



## ClubMan (13 Oct 2002)

*London accomadation*

also try this one  www.latelet.com sorry it did not come up as a link  

<!--EZCODE ITALIC START-->_ Edited by ClubMan to fix link._<!--EZCODE ITALIC END-->


----------



## suzie (21 Oct 2002)

*Re: London accomadation*

I recently used www.londontown.com (4 star at 95 GBP including breakfast/night). It says that you get anything from a 50% discount which was good, though the GBP conversion still meant it was pricey...

<!--EZCODE ITALIC START-->_ Edited by ClubMan to fix link._<!--EZCODE ITALIC END-->


----------



## ClubMan (25 Oct 2002)

*mac the knife - query*

Thanks for the website. I booked accommodation using it (www.wotif.com) a few days ago. I have not received a confirmation from wotif despite sending 2 emails requesting same. I rang the accommodation and yes the booking was confirmed by the hotel. Did you have a similar experience?

_Edited by ClubMan to fix link._


----------



## ferryman (30 Oct 2002)

*wotif!*

£ emails and no confirmation?


----------



## mac the knife (6 Nov 2002)

*Wotif*

Ferryman
Sorry to hear about your experience. As I said the three times I've used it I've had no problems - emailed straight away. Though it has been a few months since I used them last. If the hotel has confirmed your booking you should be OK?? Let me know how you get on as I wonder now whether I should continue to use them!


----------



## ferryman (7 Nov 2002)

*wotif!*

Hi Mac
      All turned out fine after all. No online reply to my emails to Wotif so I phoned them and booking was confirmed for me. No problem at the hotel. Thanks for all the advice. I would (will?) use Wotif.com again.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2002)

*Regents Palace*

Stayed in the Regents Palace Last Weekend, hotel is perfect location, cant be beat. BUT, you can hear everything as the doors and to an extent the walls let the noise through. But the 900Bed Hotel is absoulutely fine if your hitting the sack with a few beers on you every night.

Booked ensuite double with www.travelstay.com for £36/person/night. Though the reception said he'd seen better rates from Discount City. 

_Edited by ClubMan to fix link._


----------



## Mersey (11 Apr 2003)

*London Hotels*

I have used Londontown.com to book the Millennium Hotel in Knightsbridge twice - £98 per room per night.  A short walk from Knightsbridge tube station and on Sloane Street amongst all the Designer Shops.  Harvey Nichols is opposite the Tube station and Harrods around the corner.  Walking distance to Kings Road and Brompton Road.  Lots of nice restaurants on Brompton Road.  Apparently you can get a bus close to Harvey Nichols to Oxford Street although a cab will take 10/15 minutes for c. £5/6.

Staff are lovely although rooms are a bit small.  Very quiet - cannot hear other guests through walls or doors.


----------



## sueellen (30 Jul 2003)

*TravelStay.com gets my Vote*

You can't beat www.travelstay.com/ for London budget accommodation - they also have a price promise if you find a better deal on another website. I use them all the time.


----------



## sueellen (7 Apr 2004)

*Re: >>London Accommodation*

This topic  might be helpful also


----------



## sueellen (22 May 2004)

*Re: >>London Accommodation*

*Some other posts*

*bluebean
Registered User
Cheapest way to buy tickets for London attractions?*

Hello, 

Myself and 5 others are heading off to London for a weekend soon. Its a mixed group, with some kids included. We want to go and see the following attractions: Madame Tussauds, Buckingham Palace, London Eye. Can anyone advise what is the best way to get the cheapest tickets? I am loathe to spend almost 20 pounds sterling to get into a wax museum, but the kids have set their hearts on it. Just wondered if anyone knows where/how I might get a discount on the tickets?

thanks 

*sueellen
Moderator
Re: cheapest way to buy tickets for London attractions?*

Hi Bluebean,

One organisation that I found very helpful is the Britain Travel Centre and their site is here www.visitbritain.com

They are very helpful if you give them a call @ 01-6708000 or e-mail bta.org.uk

When I contacted them for info. on Alton Towers they sent out a pack containing a free map and many leaflets/discount vouchers.

When I considered going to London for a trip a while ago I found the following site which may be of some help www.londontouristboard.com

Enjoy your trip.  

*euroDilbert
Registered User
Re: cheapest way to buy tickets for London attractions?*

Try  

*Goll Mac Morna
Unregistered User
cheap theatre tickets*

Was in London last week and availed of cheap theatre tickets- good seats for £20.00 usual price £40.00 bought them at ticket office close to the "London Eye" at Westminster Bridge 
(bottom of steps as you walk towards the "eye")

"The Original Bus Tour" is good value as it also offers a "free" river cruise and the usual hop-on-hop off

A great way to see the city with corny but quite entertaining real life guides 

*DiCanio
Unregistered User
Hotel*

Goll Mac Morna,

I'm going to London for a weekend.

Can you recommend a hotel?

*Goll Mac Morna
Unregistered User
London Accommodation*

We stayed in two at the Hyde Hotel in the Paddington / Hyde Park Area, it's in a really nice location less than 2/3 mins walk from Paddington Rail and Underground stations, it's also about 5-10 min walk to Speakers Corner @ Hyde Park (the top of Oxford Street)
---Tour Buses leave from here--.
It was a very nice hotel from approx €50 pppn, our room was very nice with TV etc.
but had a tiny ensuite, our friends' room was much larger so ask about the size of the room

Nice "hostel like" restaurant --bar area downstairs with internet access, Widescreen TV, l

Type Hyde Hotel Paddington into the Google search engine and you'll get it.

Good value hotel in a very handy location.

*Goll Mac Morna
Unregistered User
Reply to Di Canio*

Di Canio 

The Hyde Hotel is in a terraced modernised small hotel with friendly staff and very conveniently located I think we booked through londonnet.com or london.net (not sure)

The area is residential so is fairly quiet at night --all the pubs and bars are closed at approx 11.00/11.30 
although there was a Spanish Bar/restaurant a short walk away on the Edgeware Road open until approx. 1.30-2.00

The area is very safe to walk around at night and the city centre is only a short Tube trip/ Taxi ride.

*DiCanio
Unregistered User
Goll Mac Morna*

Thanks for the info, Goll.


----------



## sueellen (22 May 2004)

*Re: >>London Accommodation*

*Some other posts*

*temptedd
Moderator
Musicals in London*

I want to get my parents tickets to a musical in London. I have found a number of websites through google, but wondered if anyone has personal experience of a good site to buy from or any other recommendations about shows or venues. 
Thanks
tedd 

*Kilteragh
Registered User
Re: Musicals in London*

Tedd,

I never used www.firstcalltickets.com but I do know that Keith Prowse is a reputable company that have been selling London theatre tickets for years.

I would highly recommend The Phantom of the Opera - great music and really cleverly put together (technically). Why not ring the theatre directly. See details on this site www.officiallondontheatre.co.uk/shows

*endowed
Moderator
Re: Musicals in London*

Hi Tedd,

I would agree with Kilteragh. Some years back, we booked The Phantom of the Opera through Keith Prowse and found them fine to deal with. The show wasn't bad even though I wouldn't be a great fan of musicals generally.  

While over there, we also booked to see another show through the Half Price Theatre Ticket Booth in Leicester Square which was quite reasonable, IMHO.

*visitor
Unregistered User
Musicals in London*

Check out www.londontown.com - I've recently seen Anything Goes + Thoroughly Modern Millie - both are really enjoyable - Les Miserables; Blood Brothers; Chitty Chitty Bang Bang are all worth checking out - Mama Mia is good but is coming to the Point in August. Do check out the half-price ticket booth - well worth it


----------



## bluebean (4 Nov 2004)

*Trip advisor - rec for London Hotel*

Hi all, 

How reliable is Trip advisor in your experience? I'm looking to book a hotel in London and am getting a good deal on the Darlington Hotel, Hyde Park off www.laterooms.com 
The hotel is rated at #24 out of almost 1200 hotels in London, and the reviews of it look great.
But I'm a bit of a doubting Thomas......has anyone stayed in this hotel?  if yes, did you enjoy your stay?  Or has anyone booked a hotel based on a trip advisor recommendation and been disappointed?

Thanks very much, 

BB


----------



## sueellen (28 Dec 2004)

*Some other posts*

*Tryhard
London airports - which is cheapest to get to city from?*

Hi all, 

I'm trying to plan a trip to London for early next year. Here are my options:

Fly Shannon to Stansted with Ryanair, fare approx. €125 return for two people. Flight times are a bit unsuitable, but would get over that. Would need to drive to Shannon from Galway and leave the car there for 3 days.

Would then need to get from Stanstead to Liverpool street (approx £25stg return I believe), and then from Liverpool street to Kensington/Hyde park area (no idea how much or even how)


Fly Shannon to Heathrow with Aerlingus, fare approx €180 return for two people. Fight times more suitable. Would be driving to Shannon and leaving the car for 3 days.

Would then need to get from Heathrow airport to Kensington/Hyde park area - anyone know how much? Or how?

Fly Galway to Luton with Aerarann, fare approx €270 return for two people. Times suit, and I live in Galway so would be v handy especially for coming home. Can get a friend to drop me and collect me from Galway airport, free.

Would need to get from Luton airport to Kensington/Hyde park area - dont know how much this would be, or what is the best way?

So, what do you reckon? Does anyone know how much it costs to get from Heathrow to Kensington, or where I could find out? Same for Luton? I've done the Stansted route once before so sort of know my way around there.

Any suggestions gratefully appreciated. I'd rather pay more for the flight if it was easier to get to Kensington from the other side.

Thanks very much. 


*EvilDoctorK
Re: London airports - which is cheapest to get to city from?*

 For Kensington Heathrow is the easiest/cheapest for ground transport

Take the Picadilly Line tube (it's really cheap) from Heathrow it runs straight to South Kensignton (other tube stations in the area you might need one change) ... Service is very frequent ... journey time to South Kensignton from Heathrow would be around 35 mins .. maybe a little more in rush hour.

Stansted is totally the wrong end of London for Kensignton ... would have to take a long enough tube ride after the expensive Stantsed Express.... Luton would not be very convenient either - I think the Luton trains come in the Thameslink line to Kings Cross Area and then cut through town there.

Gatwick mightn't be too bad... but still pricier than Heathrow .. The Gatwick Express comes into Victoria Station which is close to Kensigton .. but Gatwick doesn't seem to be an option for you.

From what you post here I would go for Heatrhow ... Stansted may be €60 cheaper but you'll pay that (in money and time) with the much longer journey ... Galway to Luton is a good deal pricier for the flight - and would be no more convenient at the other end.. so unless it's a lot more conventient for you to use Galway airport I'd go Shannon-Heathrow on Aer Lingus.


*Tryhard
re:  London*

Thanks a million guys, I really appreciate that. I just have no clue of my way around london, or what airports are at what side of the city etc. 

The aer lingus flights priced below are the ones on sale, so its about 90 bucks for each return ticket which is not so bad and the times mean I dont have to leave home at the crack of dawn which I would have to with Ryanair.

Thanks again, thats exactly the kind of info I was looking for, good show!

*CM
Try the journey planner*

Try this:

journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk

Will give you accurate timings and costs


----------



## MissRibena (21 Mar 2005)

*londontown.com warning*

Hi all
I've used Londontown before to book rooms in London (last occasion was Feb2005) and only ever paid at check out at the hotel. However I just used it to book a room for September and was charged for the full stay upfront. I was a bit surprised given previous experience and thought I'd warn regular users to keep an eye out.
Rebecca


----------



## Sarah W (19 Dec 2005)

*Re: >>London*

I stayed at the Montague on the Green hotel over the weekend - found it on Tripadvisor.com and it was excellent - close to Convent Garden but very quiet, fantastic staff, beautifully decorated room (with four poster bed) and very reasonable. Will be going back.

Sarah

www.rea.ie


----------



## Wahaay (1 Jan 2013)

Apart from being an amusing article this also contains a mine of information about eating,drinking and free things to do in London.

http://travel.cnn.com/50-reasons-london-worlds-greatest-city-571466?hpt=hp_c4


----------



## Wahaay (14 Feb 2013)

I thought I'd post this rather good  360 degree audio-visual piece from the SHARD.
Use your mouse and turn up your speakers to enjoy the sound symbols.



http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddes...feb/01/view-from-top-shard-london-interactive


----------

